# Il fantastico mondo di Amelie



## Nausicaa (24 Agosto 2013)

Amelie ha 20 anni, gira per il mondo "alla ricerca di se stessa".
La madre, conosciuta a una cena da colleghi, mi parla di lei con affetto e un bel pizzico di preoccupazione. Sono mesi che è partita e gira per l'europa.
Passerà anche in Italia.

In quella madre vedo me con Fra cresciuta... basta, mi offro di ospitarla io. 

Amelie mi scrive, ci scriviamo... mi faccio dare il numero di telefono, i dettagli del volo, le mando una mail con tutte le informazioni per raggiungermi. 
Compresi bus/treni che servono, orari, binari, costi, strade.

Arriva il giorno... ricevo una telefonata da un numero sconosciuto... si è messa in viaggio col cellulare scarico, mi chiama col telefono di un tizio che glielo ha prestato.

Alla stazione un altro gentile tizio l'ha aiutata a prendere soldi al bancomat, a fare il biglietto e... è fuggito col resto.
Cominciamo bene.

E' alla polizia. Io mi raccomando di chiamarmi quando prende il treno, sono fuori con Fra, per tornare a casa in tempo.
Le ore passano.... nulla.
Io preoccupatissima, senza possibilità di contattarla. 

A pomeriggio inoltrato, mi chiama la mia vicina di casa. Amelie è lì che mi aspetta. Non aveva pensato di chiedere alla polizia di potermi chiamare, poi non ha trovato nessun altro che le passasse il cellulare, e dopo aver sbagliato autobus 2 volte -e girava senza biglietto, nonostante le avessi scritto dettagliate informazioni su dove trovarlo, e nonostante avesse soldi- è arrivata a casa mia.

Questo è stato l'inizio.
Solo l'inizio.

Io mi chiedo come ha fatto a sopravvivere fino ad adesso.

E guardandola mentre accarezza con la scopa il pavimento in zone selezionate -quelle senza sedie o altri oggetti che la impiccino- dopo due settimane che vive a casa mia gratis, senza aver mai alzato un dito prima, mi ricordo di quando mi scriveva che voleva girare tutta l'italia avendo vitto e alloggio in cambio di lavori domestici.

Mà.

Il resto a un'altra volta.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2013)

una vicenda emozionante!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

è ora che la fantastica amelie smammi; ti mancava pure lei.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

quoto Minerva
Apprezzabilissimo il tuo gesto ma direi che l'ultima cosa che ti serve è un'altra bocca da sfamare
Anche tu te le cerchi eh


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Che volete che vi dica?
Avreste fatto lo stesso penso... una ragazza così giovane, in paese straniero, che non conosce la lingua... una madre preoccupata...
Io ho pensato a Fra, e mi sono immedesimata nella madre.

E sinceramente, lo rifarei. 

Nonostante....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Al tuo posto e con tutte le preoccupazioni che hai probabilmente no
Ma anche se l'avessi fatto, appena capito che è una che se ne approfitta avrei pensato bene di accompagnarla alla porta. Peraltro dicendo anche alla madre che questa ragazza non è in grado di fare quello che vorrebbe. 
Forse è preoccupata, oltre la normale preoccupazione da mamma, perchè conosce la figlia......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

E aggiungo, ma sarò malfidente, che poco credo anche a quello che ti ha raccontato


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

sì, lo avrei fatto ma a questo punto direi che alla ragazza chiarirei che se continua così troverà ben poco ospitalità se non è in grado di capire quando c'è da muovere il sederino e collaborare.
una tappa l'hai gentilmente offerta...un fantastico mondo la attende!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

spiego meglio i miei dubbi sull'altro post.

Non so se è solo una ragazza disadattata, o è anche una grossa maleducata.

Quando le ho detto gentilmente che non si lavano le padelle antiaderenti con la paglietta di ferro si è tutta chiusa a riccio come se l'avessi colpita.

Capricci, o estrema sensibilità?

Io non lo so. Nel dubbio, e visto che se ne va oggi, sopporto.

E mi ricompro la padella... sigh.


----------

